
Show HN: Interactive Image Translation with pix2pix-tensorflow - nulltype
https://affinelayer.com/pixsrv/
======
icemelt8
After creating some nightmare cats, I feel .... damaged

Anyways, none of the example made anything useful for me or I'm just bad at
drawing. Even a plain wall in the first e.g. resulted in some broken image

------
jansan
I saw this before, but I think it was not interactive at that time. It's great
fun playing with the tools and most results are quite impressive. Keep it up.

------
venkasub
pix2pix is has loads of potential! If productized well, this can create some
amazing customer experiences.

------
dylanbfox
the interactive tools are great... very cool thanks for the write up

